# Lelit Victoria PL91T advice or alternatives



## scmdg (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi all,

After lurking for a long time I am ready to make the jump and buy my first espresso machine.

After a long research I have mainly settled for the Lelit Victoria, main reasons being:

- Only drink espressos and machiattos so a SBDU should suffice my needs.

- has LCC and 58mm brew group.

- no need for home mods invalidating warranty

- no need for back-to-back espressos

From what I have read is a solid machine and should at this price point be a good choice.

Any advice or views especially from owners?

Also, I am open to other suggestions as well.

As for the grinder, will preorder a Niche Zero but by the time I will get it (March 2021) will use an Eureka Mignon Specialita.

Will use my beans bag by bag sticking to mainly the same beans, only maybe experimenting once in a while different ones.

Finally, any advice from where I could buy it? I am in the UK.

Saw coffeeitalia.co.uk has it on offer but upon reading others experiences with delivery and warranty as it comes from Italy, I don't want to risk it.

Bella Barista has no stock, only other Lelit machines.

Other than that was unable to find it in the UK. Thought about ordering it from Lelit approved sellers from other countries that are deliverying to the UK but not sure if it's a good idea.

Ideally I would but it from a UK seller even though this means paying a bit more.

Can anyone help?

TIA


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi

Welcome to the forum Scmdg

The Victoria is being discussed in this thread ..... sorry not sure how to post a better link..



Home 




Coffee Forums 




Grinders | Machines | Accessories 




Lelit Victoria PL91T - Peoples Thoughts


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53495-lelit-victoria-pl91t-peoples-thoughts/page/3/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=802731&embedComment=802731&embedDo=findComment#comment-802731

@Waitforme 👍


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

scmdg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After lurking for a long time I am ready to make the jump and buy my first espresso machine.
> 
> ...


 Try espresso underground. They might sell it. But do give them a ring to confirm they actually have it in stock.

the other alternative which is a great shop in Italy http://lamacchinadelcaffe.com

I have no idea how this will work now we have fully departed the EU.


----------



## scmdg (Dec 30, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Try espresso underground. They might sell it. But do give them a ring to confirm they actually have it in stock.
> 
> the other alternative which is a great shop in Italy http://lamacchinadelcaffe.com
> 
> I have no idea how this will work now we have fully departed the EU.


 Is espresso underground a reputable seller?

It makes it even worse now after departing the EU. it seems is kinda like a grey area with goods from EU and so on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

scmdg said:


> Is espresso underground a reputable seller?
> 
> It makes it even worse now after departing the EU. it seems is kinda like a grey area with goods from EU and so on.


 Espresso underground: My recent experience with ordering Lelit spares was excellent. So best to give them a ring and go from there. There's s thread on them in this forum.

with regards to the EU... I agree. I hope things become clearer after a few months, because as of right now... it's all very foggy. I think we might be in for a bumpy ride... I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## scmdg (Dec 30, 2020)

It seems the Victoria is nowhere in stock, I am close to switching to the Grace even though it is 57mm just to avoid dodgy sellers, weeks of waiting to get it and God knows what problems with warranty afterwards due to not being in the EU anymore


----------

